# Knee Support



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a knee support please 

I've had an issue ever since I did a squat about 7 years ago, I'm unable to do lunges on that side as I just go down but it feels like a muscle issue.
I have a 47cm knee when bent, and am unable to wear tubey grips as they roll and gather behind my knee, if I use tape to hold in place, I get sores as I have a reaction to plaster  I might add my legs are huge in comparison to the rest of my body, there just huge.
It is for jogging, weights and general exercising. I was thinking of the bandage that body builders use but unsure.
I'm hoping that this will help as its to the docters, which is my last resort. Not that I have anything against doctors.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds to me your best choice is an open patella support. Its the one with a hole it which keeps your knee cap held helping to keep it in place and also acting as a joint. The other is hole-less (closed patella) which is usually worn by someone who is recovering from an injury who is not as active. Most are made from neoprene which provides warmth to alleviate pain. Some also have further lateral support but they are for really extreme cases.

Examples,

Open Patella
Closed Patella

EXTREME CASES

Hope this helps.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't advise which type of support you need but I would advise a trip to a Physio as opposed to a GP. I've had a knee problem for a year or two, went to my GP and was told the pain was down to wear and tear, take pain killers when needed!

I then payed for a full consultation with a Physio, she is pretty certain I have a torn meniscus which can only be confirmed with a MRI scan, she wrote a letter to my GP three weeks ago culminating in an appointment this coming Friday for a scan. If proved correct diagnosis I'm hoping keyhole surgery will finally sort the problem and relieve me of pain.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

It was an open type I was thinking as I have one that is a little tight for my chunky leg



S63 said:


> went to my GP and was told the pain was down to wear and tear, take pain killers when needed!
> 
> I then payed for a full consultation with a Physio


Its like a double whammy for me as I know the doctor will say the same and the name I give to Physio's is Physio Terrorists. 

If or when I go to the GP, I'll have to argue wear and tear as it happened when I was 31.

The issue is I gain weight easy if I don't exercise, if I exercise my back, hip and knee hurt. Catch 22 I believe.

Cheers


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

S63 said:


> Can't advise which type of support you need but I would advise a trip to a Physio as opposed to a GP. I've had a knee problem for a year or two, went to my GP and was told the pain was down to wear and tear, take pain killers when needed!
> 
> I then payed for a full consultation with a Physio, she is pretty certain I have a torn meniscus which can only be confirmed with a MRI scan, she wrote a letter to my GP three weeks ago culminating in an appointment this coming Friday for a scan. If proved correct diagnosis I'm hoping keyhole surgery will finally sort the problem and relieve me of pain.


This is the best advice. Snapped my ACL 3 years ago, had physio got a scan had an op 9 months of physio and have possibly just re done it so after a second lot of physio I now have an mri in 2 weeks time then an op.

www.physioroom.com have some proper knee supports on there but go to the physio first then let them help with supports

Alex


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I think it maybe worth getting it checked out first then. Bite the bullet and get a referral


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I think it maybe worth getting it checked out first then. Bite the bullet and get a referral


Why do you think of Physios as terrorists?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Just a nick name, I suppose we all have different experiences. Some folk call gp's quacks etc.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Im sure you can get those supports in different sizes.

Or use a bandage and tape it but dont let the tape go on your leg if you get a reaction


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Its just getting one that doesn't slip, pinch or rub. 
I rang the doctors about 3, that was an experience. It's gone automated but no appointments for today. So I popped in on the way home from work as it seemed to be quicker that "press 1 to check for another time" the next fixed appointment was tuesday next week! But if I ring in the morning, the system will open up the pm appointments by then for tomorrow. It seems to be coming back to me why I don't go to the GP often. Even when I was in there, there is a screen that you use to check yourself in for your appointment.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Its just getting one that doesn't slip, pinch or rub.
> I rang the doctors about 3, that was an experience. It's gone automated but no appointments for today. So I popped in on the way home from work as it seemed to be quicker that "press 1 to check for another time" the next fixed appointment was tuesday next week! But if I ring in the morning, the system will open up the pm appointments by then for tomorrow. It seems to be coming back to me why I don't go to the GP often. Even when I was in there, there is a screen that you use to check yourself in for your appointment.


I think your GP experience is the same for most of us, certainly is for me.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I went again to the Doctors to get an appointment, had to have a triage appointment and then the GP would fit me in. So the GP thinks its cartilege and has arranged for me to have an MRI scan :doublesho
I honestly thought they would say something like 'here's a prescription for a support, some physio and pills and will be all good in a few months' 
Suppose its the waiting game now, will admit not feeling jolly about it. In fact I'm feeling old.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I went again to the Doctors to get an appointment, had to have a triage appointment and then the GP would fit me in. So the GP thinks its cartilege and has arranged for me to have an MRI scan :doublesho
> I honestly thought they would say something like 'here's a prescription for a support, some physio and pills and will be all good in a few months'
> Suppose its the waiting game now, will admit not feeling jolly about it. In fact I'm feeling old.


Having my first MRI Friday for my knee (cartilege also), I'm pushing 60, I am getting old.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

S63 said:


> Having my first MRI Friday for my knee (cartilege also), I'm pushing 60, I am getting old.


Good luck for Friday,


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Good luck for Friday,


I did a reccy at the hospital today, a bit dissapointed the scan takes place in an artic trailer.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

S63 said:


> I did a reccy at the hospital today, a bit dissapointed the scan takes place in an artic trailer.


Did you go? How was it?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Did you go? How was it?


Yes I did go. Appointment was at 12-10 and I was called in spot on time, was given a quick briefing of what to expect, basically a lot of noise, told to keep very still. After 15 minutes of lying in a tube it was all over, straight back to work. Results go to my GP within two weeks and only then will I know the outcome.

Ironically after months of chronic discomfort/pain, my knee since last weekend has made a miraculous recovery with full movement and no pain or discomfort, most probably the result of me packing it in ice for 30 minutes each night for a week which was the only thing that rid me of pain.

The MRI operator said the scan was still worthwhile to see exactly what's going on inside my knee.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for that. I didn't know what to expect. The doctor asked was I ok with confined spaces, but also assumed I was as I was in my works uniform and he knew the nature of the business. He told me I'd be in a tube for a small amount of time.
But that's it. Not really sure what the out come is going to be. I'm also thinking the other knee is in sympathy as that gave a little twinge as I was walking down the stairs. 
How long did you wait for an appointment if you don't mind me asking? This is all new to me.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

my first mri was 4 weeks after the physio's recommended it and this second one was 2 weeks after the recommendation. was meant to call my gp after a week and a half to get him to get the appointment but had a letter through from the hospital before i got the chance

alec


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Alec, I was thinking it would be a month to get an appointment.
Did it work out for you? From start to end?


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

first time it did, had a great recovery from my acl op but might have torn it or cartridge damage again. looking forward to the hum of the scanner, i fell asleep in my first one

alex


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

telewebby said:


> first time it did, had a great recovery from my acl op but might have torn it or cartridge damage again. looking forward to the hum of the scanner, i fell asleep in my first one
> 
> alex


Think your scanner is newer than the one I was in, all sorts of strange noises! A friend who went in the same one said they played Michael Buble music, I got lucky the music was broken.

PS. from GPs refferal only waited two weeks for my appointment.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I'm also thinking the other knee is in sympathy as that gave a little twinge as I was walking down the stairs. .


Not anything to be concerned about. Very normal when one part of your body is injured the symmetry of your body is out of kilter and other areas take on greater strains.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Makes sense.
Gardening today didn't help, but BF was absolutely fab today. Helped having help.


----------

